# New Forum is up - welcome



## webbie (Mar 15, 2012)

Testing it a bit here - uploading a pic


----------



## pen (Mar 15, 2012)

nice barn


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 15, 2012)

I just got good at posting pics... So I wanna try one.


----------



## Mark_ms (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW...awesome begining! great job Craig!!


----------



## webbie (Mar 15, 2012)

I think the new uploader is now allowing multiple uploads - it is flash based. I can turn it off if people complain that it does not work on some machines, etc.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like it will be a bit more difficult to post pics from my phone.


----------



## P38X2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Way to go, guys n gals behind these great forums! I like it.


----------



## webbie (Mar 15, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Looks like it will be a bit more difficult to post pics from my phone.


Not after we get a mobile theme and perhaps tapatalk.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 15, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Looks like it will be a bit more difficult to post pics from my phone.


Yep... Definitely was harder. I had no image from my Droid. I went based on the image name. Although I normally rename all pics I post, so it shouldnt be to big of a deal...

Looks good though. Great Job to all involved.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 15, 2012)

webbie said:


> Not after we get a mobile theme and perhaps tapatalk.



Cool. It was really easy on the old forum. 

So far I'm liking this one without a mobile theme.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking good!

Will def take some gettin used to.


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 15, 2012)

Gotta quick look and it looks good. Will have to investigate a little harder maybe over the weekend. 1 more day of work left. Thanks Craig and keep up the good work Mods.


----------



## fossil (Mar 15, 2012)

Let's see here...


----------



## fossil (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, that certainly seems to indicate it'll accept multiple images.


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Dairyman (Mar 15, 2012)

My words disappeared.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 16, 2012)

This will be interesting.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep, got it. Let's roll.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

Test


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

Easy peasy from DROID....and I did not finish my coffee yet....where's the friggin smilies


----------



## gbreda (Mar 16, 2012)

Lookin good !! New toys for us girls and boys !!

 I am seeing Tweets as well as Facebook links and likes. I've been fighting using that for years. Must be getting old 

How do you quote a previous post?


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 16, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Easy peasy from DROID....and I did not finish my coffee yet....where's the friggin smilies



Not really hard, just have to figure out the file name, instead of just tapping the pic from the gallery. 
I prefer to use my phone because it's waaay easier, and has a better camera than my camera.


----------



## John_M (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you and "well done!", Craig and moderators. We will all have to enjoy a bit of a shallow learning curve for a while but the fun is in the learning.

I tried to color the "Thank you" in red but it didn't work. Tried re-typing, highlighting and starting over and could not get any color to work.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 16, 2012)

gbreda said:


> How do you quote a previous post?



Click reply button in the lower right corner of the post.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice,


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new forum!

It looks like posting a pic is compulsory so here's mine.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 16, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Click reply button in the lower right corner of the post.


 
Duh.... looked and looked for that and didnt see it. Maybe the browser window on my laptop was not open enough.  I saw "Like" but not "Reply"  or more likely coffee must not have kicked in.


----------



## StoveWannabe (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice Job on site!


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 16, 2012)

its like I went to sleep and someone came in and moved all my furniture around!! I just whacked my knee on the coffee table in the Inglenook. Looks nice Mr. Craig. Lets see if this old dog can learn new software interface.


----------



## Jags (Mar 16, 2012)

Rick - talk about a wide range of pics.:D


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

This thing is slick as all get-out!  :D


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 16, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> its like I went to sleep and someone came in and moved all my furniture around!! I just whacked my knee on the coffee table in the Inglenook. Looks nice Mr. Craig. Lets see if this old dog can learn new software interface.



Tell me about it ....I hit my head on the corner of jagsy's Jazzy dammit....
Ha...say that 3 times....:D


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 16, 2012)

What are Trophy points?


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> What are Trophy points?


If you get 8 million points, you get a trophy carved by a member with a chainsaw from a large BL round!  :D


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 16, 2012)

I was about to say the new site is slow and clunky but it was my BROWSER . Now using Google chrome, like lightning compared to Mozilla Firefox. Something is seriously wrong with firefox.


----------



## John_M (Mar 16, 2012)

Click on the double A in the upper right hand corner of your reply screen. Then click on the "Use Rich Text Editor" on the lower left of the new reply screen and you can pick your favorite color from the hidden samples. 
Courage!

John_M


----------



## bigbasshb (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the look & feel of the new forum. Thank you for all of your hard work.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeap, definitely going to take some getting used to. My head is spinning, and my eyes are going nuts LOL. I'm sure it is great once we get used to it.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I was about to say the new site is slow and clunky but it was my BROWSER . Now using Google chrome, like lightning compared to Mozilla Firefox. Something is seriously wrong with firefox.


Hmmmm, maybe you've got an older version? I've got Firefox and Chrome on here and there's not really much speed difference...


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

I like just scrolling down to post. Putting multiple quotes in a reply is easy too, no cut-and-paste.

Lovin' it so far. Thanks, Craig!


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

Hovering over a thread topic and getting the first several lines is handy when the title isn't very descriptive.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 16, 2012)

This is very nice.  I've seen other forums "upgrade" and wondered what they thought they accomplished.  Your new forum is a real improvement.


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad you like it - more goodies to come.
I will get the two letter search working soon (PE LP VC, etc.)
Will also get the speed increased as we go! Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

webbie said:


> Will also get the speed increased as we go!


Sounds like it might be time for me to go 4G...


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 16, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Hmmmm, maybe you've got an older version? I've got Firefox and Chrome on here and there's not really much speed difference...


Firefox is 10.0.2  Really slow you type and the letter takes a second or two to show up.


----------



## Jags (Mar 16, 2012)

Firefox here and no speed issues.  Page loads in the blink of an eye.


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I fixed up some stuff - I think issues were related to reindexing and a lot of cache stuff still filling up from the old board. This board should end up being faster when all is said and done.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 16, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Putting multiple quotes in a reply is easy too, no cut-and-paste.


 I'm not seeing where/how to do multi-quotes.


----------



## NWfuel (Mar 16, 2012)

Super Cedar just wanting to say hello, thanks for moving forward. I hear the advertising rates will drop significantly. Can we warm up the background just a shade? I was fond of the old Hearth.com blue.


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2012)

Will try to satisfy senses.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 16, 2012)

Craig,
The forum came out great! Much easier on the eyes and the pic feature is improved too! Glad I was able to see it from it's beginning to maturity..


Ray







webbie said:


> Glad you like it - more goodies to come.
> I will get the two letter search working soon (PE LP VC, etc.)
> Will also get the speed increased as we go! Lots of possibilities.


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2012)

LLigetfa said:


> I'm not seeing


 


> where/how to do multi-quotes.


 
I don't know how it works - it's not yet automatic. I used the quotes thing in the menu to do the above.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there a reason I am a "hearth forum member and not the inferno I was before?

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Is there a reason I am a "hearth forum member and not the inferno I was before?
> 
> Ray


 
The check bounced?


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Is there a reason I am a "hearth forum member and not the inferno I was before?
> 
> Ray


It's going to take me a long time to figure out the titles, trophies, ranks, etc.
I think the post count and the member since says most of it....for now.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 16, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The check bounced?


 LOL I can't get anything past you Bart! You should have been a goalie 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Mar 16, 2012)

webbie said:


> It's going to take me a long time to figure out the titles, trophies, ranks, etc.
> I think the post count and the member since says most of it....for now.


Not a big deal I really like the new look! Seems faster and more intuitive too.. Great job!

Ray


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 16, 2012)

That's not multi-quotes.


Woody Stover said:


> I like just scrolling down to post. Putting multiple quotes in a reply is easy too, no cut-and-paste.
> 
> Lovin' it so far. Thanks, Craig!


 


webbie said:


> I don't know how it works - it's not yet automatic. I used the quotes thing in the menu to do the above.


 This is multi-quotes and I had to copy/paste to do it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

LLigetfa said:


> That's not multi-quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is multi-quotes and I had to copy/paste to do it.


 
What ya do is this:

You hit "reply" in the first one you want to quote. This pastes the first one in your post you are creating. Then scroll up to the next one you want to quote and hit reply in that one. And on and on and on.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2012)

LLigetfa said:


> I'm not seeing where/how to do multi-quotes.


 


raybonz said:


> Is there a reason I am a "hearth forum member and not the inferno I was before?
> 
> Ray


 


BrotherBart said:


> What ya do is this:
> 
> You hit "reply" in the first one you want to quote. This pastes the first one in your post you are creating. Then scroll up to the next one you want to quote and hit reply in that one. And on and on and on.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks BB.  Multi-quotes rule!


----------



## Defiant (Mar 16, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Easy peasy from DROID....and I did not finish my coffee yet....where's the friggin smilies


 
 right here


----------



## imacman (Mar 16, 2012)

Test


----------



## fossil (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm really sorry your dog died.


----------



## imacman (Mar 16, 2012)

fossil said:


> I'm really sorry your dog died.


Sure looks like she did....just a long day and she needed a nap.


----------



## fossil (Mar 16, 2012)

She's a real cutie!


----------



## imacman (Mar 16, 2012)

fossil said:


> She's a real cutie!


Yep, she's a good dog.  LOVES people, and is pretty dam* smart too.


----------



## NWfuel (Mar 17, 2012)

webbie said:


> It's going to take me a long time to figure out the titles, trophies, ranks, etc.
> I think the post count and the member since says most of it....for now.


 I like the member since say's most of it.....for EVER. Finally some respect for us quiet ones.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 17, 2012)

Ja, titles are just confusing to some who think it is the person's handle.  How often was a reply addressed to Fire God on the old board?

Member Since and Message Count convey all that is needed.  On boards that let me override the title, I put in my own byline instead.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 17, 2012)

The mods though should have a title so that can carry some authority.  After all, we can't let them carry guns.


----------



## dogwood (Mar 17, 2012)

I like how it looks too. By the way my old Favorites link to the Boiler Room takes me to a message saying the Forums are still down. Someone might want to put a redirect message in somehow.

Mike​


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

dogwood said:


> I like how it looks too. By the way my old Favorites link to the Boiler Room takes me to a message saying the Forums are still down. Someone might want to put a redirect message in somehow.​​Mike​


 
Can you post that link to me here or my PM?
All links should redirect here...


----------



## dogwood (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry Craig, I already deleted it. It had to be the old address of the Boiler Room. The link always took me directly to the page you go to if you click "Boiler Room" on the page listing all the available Forums.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2012)

This is what I see using my old bookmark.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewcategory/1/


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2012)

Any bookmark that points to a forum page below the old top level forums is going to return that message. Time for a new bookmark. There would have to be a re-director coded for every directory and every post in the old forum for that to not happen.

That would probably call for at least tripling the membership fees.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't triple my fees. The new bookmark was setup immediately! Was just posting an example.


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

dogwood said:


> Sorry Craig, I already deleted it. It had to be the old address of the Boiler Room. The link always took me directly to the page you go to if you click "Boiler Room" on the page listing all the available Forums.


OK, I get the idea.
All actually threads and forum front have been redirected, but some category links have not...


----------



## dogwood (Mar 17, 2012)

Craig, didn't want you to be losing the many readers who have their particular forums bookmarked. This has got to be an exhausting process for you. Take it easy and get some rest..

Mike


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2012)

If you do a Google search that lands on a post from five years ago and click on the thing it redirects to the post here. It don't get better than that friends and neighbors.


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2012)

Google also has the new forum indexed almost fully - pretty amazing....


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2012)

Take a look at the hearth.com home page. Kinda cool.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 18, 2012)

This alert thing is outstanding.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Take a look at the hearth.com home page. Kinda cool.


Nice! I stumbled on the home page a couple of years ago but never made it here because I never hit the drop-down menu. That's my fault, but listing the forums on the main page is going to get 'em here more easily...


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 18, 2012)

Whatever just happened. That looks better! ? Or am I just imagining things? Help me out here guys. It is early yet, and I need more caffiene. Oh, I guess 10:40 is not that early.


----------



## webbie (Mar 18, 2012)

Changed quoted material to blue....slightly changed signature background. Put highlighter on stickies.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 18, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Whatever just happened. *That looks better!*


It is a work in progress.  Lot of little improvements... looking better as it gets tweaked.


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2012)

I like that single quote feature. Hopefully it will cut down on a page full of multi-quotes.



NWfuel said:


> Super Cedar just wanting to say hello, thanks for moving forward. I hear the advertising rates will drop significantly. Can we warm up the background just a shade? I was fond of the old Hearth.com blue.


 
+1 I agree with Thomas. Looking at stark white pages all day long is hard on the eyes. That is why a lot of pro-graphic apps are dark grey. It's easier on the eyes for all us cave dwellers. If there is a background color option that is easy to employ it would help.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 18, 2012)

begreen said:


> I like that single quote feature. Hopefully it will cut down on a page full of multi-quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I agree with Thomas. Looking at stark white pages all day long is hard on the eyes. That is why a lot of pro-graphic apps are dark grey. It's easier on the eyes for all us cave dwellers. If there is a background color option that is easy to employ it would helf.


 What does helf mean? Better edit that. :D


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks gasifier, done. A toast to your helf!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 18, 2012)

Test..






Ha...works from DROID....LMFAO...thanks BB


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 18, 2012)

Test


----------



## Jags (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmmm...lost my "Overlord" rank.  Dangit.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hmmm...lost my "Overlord" rank. Dangit.


 

Don't worry Jagsy...You will always be the "Overlord"

They "hid" my Jr Mod. rank too....but it is still "active"....
Don't you mudders forget....


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 20, 2012)

begreen said:


> I like that single quote feature. Hopefully it will cut down on a page full of multi-quotes.


Also nice to be able to reply, then just hit "back" and be back on the thread.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 20, 2012)

To Craig, the moderators, and the regulars here at Hearth.com, I have to say thanks for the forum and thanks for the time and effort for the update of the site.

Its taken me a little getting used to the new layout, learning where to focus the eye ball, but the more I use it the more I like and recognize the kick ass features.

Thanks again.

Ps  Now that the avatar is so much more pronounced, i will have to pick one for myself or else I will not be recognized!


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 on the avatars.  On the old forum it wasn't a big deal if you didn't have one but here you just look like you're lacking something big if you don't have one!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 21, 2012)

vinny11950 said:


> To Craig, the moderators, and the regulars here at Hearth.com, I have to say thanks for the forum and thanks for the time and effort for the update of the site.
> 
> Its taken me a little getting used to the new layout, learning where to focus the eye ball, but the more I use it the more I like and recognize the kick ass features.
> 
> ...



Yeah... The Avatar is what you see now. With the username being under the Avatar, it is way more pronounced. 

(Quite a few people changed there Avatar and/or Username with the New Forum change. Kinda like a fresh start or a new beginning. I was gonna...... Then said, Nah.....

(Ive heard that uploading an Avatar is much easier than it was before?)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 21, 2012)

How does one get the smiley list on DROID?

Can't find it....am I having more TIA's again?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 21, 2012)

I mean how do you get the list when posting a reply (on DROID)?


----------



## WarmNToasty (Mar 21, 2012)

I have visited and been apart of many forums this is by far really fancy.... nice !!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 23, 2012)

Craig, the new website is great. Figured I'd give it a week or so to comment, but I really like all the new features. Real easy to navigate. I think you made a good decision going with the upgrade....now just don't do it again for another 20 years or so


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't imagine any other forum that gets this kind of traffic upgrading as seamlessly as this one did.  Should there be be any reason to upgrade in the future I think we can rest assured the process will be just as painless.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 23, 2012)

Hear, hear!  I've seen other forum upgrades go poorly and those were staying with the same vendor, just a  minor version upgrade.  Changing vendor as smoothly as Craig did is a testament to his hard work and careful planning.


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 28, 2012)

Good job Craig, as usual.  I am an old dog who is hard to teach new tricks, however, I LMAO when I read the guy who came on, saying he had just joined the forum and if it was going to change format, software all the time, he was "out of here" .......and our fearless leader promptly beats him to the punch and says, adios, your gone.....and locked out!  I love this place


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 29, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> How does one get the smiley list on DROID?
> 
> Can't find it....am I having more TIA's again?


Dang, Gamma, no TIA's, I know what that means!  Yikes


----------

